# Conway Mt 627+



## andreas30785 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo suche für mein Conway Mt Rahmen eine Steckachse den Gewindeeinsatz und die M3 Schraube. 
Wer kann mir helfen?? 

Danke


----------



## Waldfabi (19. Juni 2020)

Hi Andreas,


Steckachse ist eine Maxle 180mm mit 12x1,75mm Gewinde
das Insert hat die Hartje Bestellnummer 0.280.967/1 (kann dir jeder Hartje Händler bestellen)
die Madenschraube ist eine M3x3mm, Gibt es in jedem Schraubenladen oder bei Ebay.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas30785 (19. Juni 2020)

Dank dir


----------



## Tillus (6. Januar 2021)

@Waldfabi Ich schätze mal, dass das bei jedem WME MT Rahmen so ist, oder?
Folgender ist nämlich gerade unterwegs zu mir: https://www.bikehit.de/de/rahmen/93211-rahmen-wme-mt-829-29-52-turquoise-red.html


----------



## Waldfabi (7. Januar 2021)

So isses.


----------



## outback_easy (8. Januar 2021)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> So isses.


Hallo, hätte mir bei bikehit auch den Rahmen bestellt und dazu 2 Fragen. 
1. Das Syntace X12 Insert würde nicht passen das würde man so auch bekommen. 
2. passt das Schaltauge für Shimano und Sram oder gibt es hier auch wieder 2 verschiedene.
Vorab schon mal Danke
Grüße Manfred


----------



## Tillus (2. Februar 2021)

@Waldfabi gibt es auch eine Teilenummer für die Zugführungen/Kabelbefestigung am Rahmen? Bei meinem Rahmen waren keine dabei.


----------



## Waldfabi (3. Februar 2021)

Hi Tillus,

leider nein!
Eventuell haben wir in unserer Montage in Hoya noch etwas liegen,
das müsste dein Händler mit unserem Innendienst bei Hartje anfragen.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Tillus (18. April 2021)

@Waldfabi 
Befindet sich unter den Sachen bei der Montage in Hoya auch noch ein Kettenstrebenschutz?
Und kannst Du das mit der Steckachse nochmal prüfen? Bei mir war eine X12 Achse nötig ("konischer Kopf"). 

An alle anderen, die sich so einen Rahmen aufbauen: Zugführung habe ich bei Alutech bestellt.


----------



## Waldfabi (20. April 2021)

Ich denk Kettenstrebenschutz wird sich in der Montage nix mehr finden.
Sorry.


----------



## Lukasssssssss (10. Juli 2021)

Falls noch jemand das gewinde insert braucht: gibts auch bei amazon für wme und ewme unter https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08VJCZVFZ/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_glt_i_8AKXFC47KM2G63K9EVHK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (12. Juli 2021)

Fast richtig....
Die Maxle Inserts sind die kurzen und passen nur bei WME und eWME.
Das MT benötigt ein langes Maxle Insert:






Grüße,
Tom


----------

